# New from Missouri. Need some opinions



## jimmybackstap (Feb 8, 2011)

whatever one you like best and fit your pocket better.


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

Just what jimmy said


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to A.T mike where in mo . are ya?


----------



## Mike15 (Dec 21, 2011)

New Haven Missouri. Where in mo. are you?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Mike15.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:wave3:







*to*







:canada:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:

Shoot them both. Then pick the one you shoot the best.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

im in st charles mo, welcome to at dude


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

